# My Horses



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I live in Western Manitoba and raise Quarter Horses. We have two studs, Gun is a sorrel cutting bred and Pep is a red dun reining bred. We have some cow bred mares and a few running bred mares. I raise a few babies every year. 
My kids are in 4-H and we do some showing, so we are kept fairly busy.
This is Pep,









And Gun, 









My daughter with Freckles, one of our mares









My older son with Seth, his 2 year old by Pep and out of his mare Sandy









We start our own horses for the most part. I will be starting a 2 year old this year. We call him Hickory. He is by Gun and out of Freckles. I will post pics as soon as I get some good ones.


----------

